# Name this locomotive



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

On a rainy day, taking a break from the list of things to do....looking for unique locomotives


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks similar to a Hiawatha Hudson.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Canadian National Northern


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

In 1931, railway engineers reported that smoke from the stacks of steam locomotives was getting into cabins, making it almost impossible for drivers to see. The situation was becoming a serious safety hazard. 

The final NRC design not only resolved the smoke problems that had initiated the testing, but it was also more fuel efficient than previous models, reducing air resistance by 33 per cent while continuing to meet railway safety and design requirements.



*Steam Locomotive Canadian National 6400* 

Built by the Montreal Locomotive Works in 1936, CN 6400 was a passenger locomotive designed in conjunction with the NRC (National Research Council), CN and MLW in an attempt to provide a semi-streamlined design which could help avoid the age old problem of smoke obscuring the engineer's vision. The final semi-streamlined configuration was the result of wind tunnel tests conducted in Ottawa - the Museum has the wind tunnel model in its collection. The locomotive operated in Ontario-Quebec regions and was one of the CNR locomotives used to haul the Royal Train in 1939. This is the only one of its class preserved. 

[*]Weight in working order: 299,016 kg (660,080 lbs.)[*]Length: 29 m (95 ft 1 in.)[*]Height max.: 4.6 m (15 ft 3 in.)[*]Diam. of driving wheels: 195,5 cm (77 inches) [/list] It was painted a brightblue:
Steam Locomotive Canadian National 6400 

History:
CNR approved the NRC design and recruited Montreal Locomotive Works to build models of the "semi-streamlined" locomotive, as it was called.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Scott gets the coconut. 

tac


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 14 Aug 2011 07:41 AM 
Looks similar to a Hiawatha Hudson. 

Hmmm. Hiawatha was a 4-4-4, Hudson was/is a 4-6-4.

tac


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like the 1936 Canadian National : http://ctr.trains.com/en/Railroad R.../Steam locomotive profile 4-8-4 Northern.aspx 

A bitt different from the # 6400 Mr Scott links to.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A bitt different from the # 6400 Mr Scott links to 
_Indeed, but that gave me enough info to find some more photos of the CN 6400 class (http://www.railarchive.net/cnrgtwdvl/index.html): _











This is actually Grand Trunk Western 6406, Detroit, Michigan, September 3, 1958.
Class U-4-b 4-8-4, erected 1938 by Lima Locomotive Works. 












Grand Trunk Western 6408, Detroit, Michigan, September 22, 1958.
Class U-4-b 4-8-4, erected 1938 by Lima Locomotive Works.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 14 Aug 2011 08:22 AM 
Mr Scott gets the coconut. 

tac 
I'm sorry, but Mr. Scott does NOT get the coconut.
Close but no cigar either.
The photo is actually of the GTW (Grand Trunk Western) version of the Canadian National U-4-a 4-8-4 locomotive.
I guess since the Canadian National owned the Grand Trunk Western you could say that it the same thing, but I tend to think not. 
The wheel type was called a "Confederation" type, NOT a Northern, by the CN. 
The front end grill was curved for the GTW, but more vertical for the CN.
CN was 6400 - 6404, and the GTW 6405 - 6410.
I have had a Gauge 1 version 'on the go' (just a box of parts, plans, photos and books) for a few of years now.
One day I will have time to finish it and get it steaming.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Was the thought be hind the design that, air was caught in grill and ducted a few feet back where it would be funneled up around the stacks helping to propel the exhaust into the air? She has a very fast and sleek look. Any one have a photo of a model?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The cowling produced a venturi effect increasing the draft and steaming qualities in the firebox. 
The 'Elephant' ears on UP's 844 creates the same effect by directing airflow up to the stack. Sometimes called lifters... 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The 'Elephant' ears on UP's 844 creates the same effect 
Many UK express passenger locos have (and always have had) steam 'deflectors' or elephant ears, if you prefer. 

P.S.. Do I get the coconut ?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 14 Aug 2011 08:23 AM 
Posted By iceclimber on 14 Aug 2011 07:41 AM 
Looks similar to a Hiawatha Hudson. 

Hmmm. Hiawatha was a 4-4-4, Hudson was/is a 4-6-4.

tac 


Sorry Tac, ice is right, you are wrong.

There was a Hiawatha Hudson, but there was never a 4-4-4 Hiawatha..Streamlined Hiawatha locos came in 4-6-0, 4-4-2, 4-6-2 and 4-6-4 versions:


Hiawatha Hudson

Scot


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I learn daily. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Aug 2011 03:03 PM 
The 'Elephant' ears on UP's 844 creates the same effect 
Many UK express passenger locos have (and always have had) steam 'deflectors' or elephant ears, if you prefer. 

P.S.. Do I get the coconut ? 

'Some had none, and were given them. But others had them, and behold, they were taken away.'

Examples are some [UK] Southern Railway locomotives and some LMS locomotives. Yea, even the 'Flying Scotsman' was born without them yet got them in BR days.

But why am I telling YOU this?

I'm prolly all wrong again.

I estimate that half a coconut is due.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Would some coconut flakes suffice?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps coconut milk?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm prolly all wrong again. 

I estimate that half a coconut is due. 

Tac, 
You can only qualify for a coconut if you identified that ugly loco pic posted by Charles. 

And I carefully said "Many UK express passenger locos" so you WOULDN'T feel that you had to qualify my post with some exactitude . . [exacti-Dude?]


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - what I know about the subject could be writ in large letters upon the eyelash of an angel. With that in mind I'll politely excuse myself from any further discussion on the subject. 

tac


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Following the directions of the header; 

I name this loco LUCY 

I'm already cocoNUTS! 

John


----------

